

Sony Xperia Z3 Design Tipped in Leaked Images Alongside Specifications - kichu37
http://bestpcinfos.com/sony-xperia-z3/

======
eshwar37
There is not much good improvement

------
don37
when Sony Xperia Z3 will released

